# Newbie here geting into Rp



## businessfox (Oct 9, 2016)

Inexperienced Foxtaur here looking to further get into Rp or just to chat. I'm pretty open to anything fetish-wise and I'm is willing to do most anything (including NSFW if we move) 


I would prefer discord, skype,deviantart,or kik to rp on


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 9, 2016)

I got deviantART right here 
https://jin-lust-4-sin.deviantart.com

Skype is super laggy these days, at least for me, so I don't think I can trust it anymore


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 9, 2016)

discord seems easier


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

I have discord, same name as here.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sure, I can rp with you. What is your Skype account?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

What in the blue balls of the 7th dynasty is a foxtaur?


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> What in the blue balls of the 7th dynasty is a foxtaur?


Ha ha exactly what it sounds like fox+taur


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

businessfox said:


> Inexperienced Foxtaur here looking to further get into Rp or just to chat. I'm pretty open to anything fetish-wise and I'm is willing to do most anything (including NSFW if we move)
> 
> 
> I would prefer discord, skype,deviantart,or kik to rp on


I can rp with you, what is your Skype account?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

I can rp as well depending on what settings/themes you like (i prefer sci-fi or fantasy) just let me know your discord or skype


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

D


Abyssalrider said:


> I can rp as well depending on what settings/themes you like (i prefer sci-fi or fantasy) just let me know your discord or skype


Discord is 6670


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

businessfox said:


> D
> 
> Discord is 6670


(need the username too btw)


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> I can rp with you, what is your Skype account?


BusinessFoxmc@Gmail


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (need the username too btw)


BusinessFox


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

businessfox said:


> BusinessFoxmc@Gmail


Is that your email or your username for Skype?


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Email but that's what I use to long in with so I don't know what else to give you

BusinessFoxmc@gmail.com


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

businessfox said:


> Email but that's what I use to long in with so I don't know what else to give you
> 
> BusinessFoxmc@gmail.com


Ok, but do you want to have it on Skype?


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Ok, but do you want to have it on Skype?



Skype discord deviantart or kik


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

businessfox said:


> Skype discord deviantart or kik


Ok, what is ur Skype for I can add you.


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Ok, what is ur Skype for I can add you.


You know what, gimme youra I'll add you


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

businessfox said:


> Ha ha exactly what it sounds like fox+taur


But what is a taur


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But what is a taur


Ever heard of  centaur?


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But what is a taur


Taur - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

Did you find me on Skype?


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Did you find me on Skype?


No actually


----------



## Vorelover467 (Oct 10, 2016)

Can you give me your skype user name in the conversation and where your from?


----------



## businessfox (Oct 10, 2016)

found it


Vorelover467 said:


> Can you give me your skype user name in the conversation and where your from?


found it


----------

